# DIY home audio sub opinion needed



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

I am building 2 front firing enclosures for my home theater with some 12" + sized subs powered by a single Cown XTI 2 or 4000. I'm looking hard at the Soundsplinter RL-P 15, Acoustic Elegance AV15-h, McCauley 6244 or 6174, Creative Sound Solutions SDX15, or the JL 12 or 13w7. Anyone have any knowledge or experience with any of these drivers?

5-6 cu ft for each - tube ported


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

6 cubic feet each....you need to have a lot of room for just those subs!

no experience with any of those except for my JL 12w7 in a 3 cubic foot sealed box. 6 cubic feet might as well be considered IB


----------



## sinistr (Feb 17, 2007)

doesn't sound splinter recomend a 10cubic foot box for the 15in?, that may be a different model they have but if it plays below 16hz like they say then it'd be worth while.


----------



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

I refigured and I can go up to 6.5 cu ft for each including displacement. I know bigger is better on these monsters, so I will be creative with tuning via ports. I have a 13w7 in my boat in a small ported enclosure and I love it - but it is my first good sub and build. I'm just not sure if it would be the best sub for HT since I have zero experience with the other subs. The HT geeks say that two 15s in 2 enclosures is better than one in an enclosure of the combined size.


----------



## sinistr (Feb 17, 2007)

With that much space availible I'd probably opt to run a pair of SoundSplinter RL-S 12's. With 4.5cubic feet ported or 5cubic feet sealed they will get low. You may need to bridge amps however, those subs require at minimum 1000 watts per to see that kind of play.


----------



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input sinistr. Have you used/heard the SS 12s vs the 15s? I have not.

I could do 22" tube ported cubes with 12s which would actally be a perfect size to have some cushions made for extra seating for get togethers. Would the optimum sized box for the sub be better than the 15 in an enclusure that is too small on paper? I know it would be cheaper...



I am building the Zaphadp3.5 for the center crossed at 850/3500hz:
Zaph|Audio - ZDT3.5

and the ZRT for the l/r monitors:
http://zaphaudio.com/ZRT.html


----------



## dougc (Oct 24, 2009)

ooh, actually 2.5 is optimal for the 12 vented @ 16hz


----------

